# ...and the ugliest breasts in Hollywood award goes to....



## caffn8me (Jan 18, 2007)

Kate Beckinsale

They're _dreadful_!  Far too high up, the skin too stretched and a poor shape.  The only thing going for them is symmetry.

There are some great examples of bad plastic surgery at http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/

If I had breast implants that looked that bad I'd hide rather than parade them to the world's press.  Not likely I'll ever need implants being a 38D-DD here!


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jan 18, 2007)

Um.. EWWW.


----------



## Pushpa (Jan 18, 2007)

i love her 


and her stretch marks are probably from breast feeding and pregnancy rather than anything else imo


----------



## Janice (Jan 19, 2007)

She's so freakin gorgeous though! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





They do look a bit "high and tight". :spy:


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 19, 2007)

She _is_ gorgeous (and English!) so it's even more of a pity that the breasts haven't come out well.


----------



## Janice (Jan 19, 2007)

Agreed on that point love.


----------



## medusalox (Jan 19, 2007)

Eeeek.:goofy:


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 19, 2007)

she's gorgeous now...but she wasn't back in the day. :/


----------



## redambition (Jan 19, 2007)

i always thought tara reid's were pretty bad. cleavage you can drive a truck through... but that tends to be a fairly common problem with augmented breasts.


----------



## little teaser (Jan 19, 2007)

i have breast implants too and for the first couple of years there going to be siting high and the skin tight, gravity will take it's course and the implant's will drop and not sit as high.
i dont know how new her's are but they will change over time, i know mine has and and they look and feel more real.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 19, 2007)

I never understood why a lot of celebrities have such crappy breast jobs. They have the money to afford the best, and yet, I've seen better on average people.

Tara Reid's, though, are probably the worst.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_i have breast implants too and for the first couple of years there going to be siting high and the skin tight, gravity will take it's course and the implant's will drop and not sit as high.
i dont know how new her's are but they will change over time, i know mine has and and they look and feel more real._

 
Yeh this is what I was thinking, that she had a new breast aug, and the implants hadn't dropped yet.


----------



## Bianca (Jan 19, 2007)

Have you all seen Tori Spelling's boobs? Ewwwww


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 19, 2007)

Have you looked at goodplasticsurgery.com   It seems Kate had them removed.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 19, 2007)

I heard she had them removed as well, if so good for her!  Those do look QUITE unnatural!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 19, 2007)

I never even knew goodplasticsurgery.com existed - it's obviously by the same folks.  Thanks for pointing me in the right direction


----------



## Shawna (Jan 19, 2007)

I don't know if it is confirmed that she has had surgery,  but as a mom who breast fed and then lost a bunch of weight,  I can say that my boobs look just like hers.  No plastic surgery here,  just mother nature.  Sucks.


----------



## Sanne (Jan 19, 2007)

I think she's gorgepus, but i bnever looked at her breasts that close 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the same marks on mine (that's what you'll get when you grow 3 cupsizes in one summer! puberty is a godsent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I doesn't bother me, and it doesn't bother me on her. she's okay, just weasring too much pushup tape in those pics


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 19, 2007)

Her boobs do look pretty suss in that picture but overall she is a very pretty and not nearly as bad as Frankenboobs here:







Victoria Beckham's look like they are about to pop and ruin her tacky dress! I reckon shes's probably got CRAZY amounts of money to spend especially now that David is making US 1 million a day or something rediculous like that. Why not invest in some good plastic surgery? 

And would it kill her to smile once in a while?


----------



## little teaser (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Her boobs do look pretty suss in that picture but overall she is a very pretty and not nearly as bad as Frankenboobs here:







Victoria Beckham's look like they are about to pop and ruin her tacky dress! I reckon shes's probably got CRAZY amounts of money to spend especially now that David is making US 1 million a day or something rediculous like that. Why not invest in some good plastic surgery? 

And would it kill her to smile once in a while? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i think she look's great and the dress is cute
i do agree she should smile more often


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 19, 2007)

It looks so uncomfortable to have the dress indenting her left breast like that.

The thing to remember with these plastic surgery sites is that no one knows for sure, with few exceptions. Some look blatant, some are harder to guess. For instance, no one can confirm whether Salma Hayek's are real or natural.

Q. Do people honestly get implants taken in and out and replaced that frequently? They claim that about Britney Spears... it seems terribly dangerous to undergo so much surgery in such a short time.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_Her boobs do look pretty suss in that picture but overall she is a very pretty and not nearly as bad as Frankenboobs here:








Victoria Beckham's look like they are about to pop and ruin her tacky dress! I reckon shes's probably got CRAZY amounts of money to spend especially now that David is making US 1 million a day or something rediculous like that. Why not invest in some good plastic surgery? 

And would it kill her to smile once in a while? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

wow.. those look awful!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 20, 2007)

kate beckinsale is pretty... and good job to her for having them removed =)

however, i had no idea!

http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/archives/005189.html


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_kate beckinsale is pretty... and good job to her for having them removed =)

however, i had no idea!

http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/archives/005189.html_

 
Wow, Paris Hilton became a whole new person!


----------



## redambition (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_kate beckinsale is pretty... and good job to her for having them removed =)

however, i had no idea!

http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/archives/005189.html_

 
yep. hair dye, tanning bed, weight loss, 2 nose jobs, cheek implants, possible changes to her jaw line, coloured contacts.

whew.

she looked lovely as a teenager 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 a nice haircut would have made her very pretty.

here's the nose job comparisons:

http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/p...lton_rhino.htm

as for victoria beckham's... they're not the worst i've seen, but they do have half-grapefruit syndrome. (ie, it looks like she's cut a grapefruit in half and stuck a half to either side of her chest).

vic is so skinny that breast augmentation will always end up looking a bit weird. you need some of your own tissue to properly cover the implants, otherwise they look like they've been stuck on with glue.


----------



## Raerae (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_as for victoria beckham's... they're not the worst i've seen, but they do have half-grapefruit syndrome. (ie, it looks like she's cut a grapefruit in half and stuck a half to either side of her chest).

vic is so skinny that breast augmentation will always end up looking a bit weird. you need some of your own tissue to properly cover the implants, otherwise they look like they've been stuck on with glue._

 
Yeh thats one of the cons imho of that shape of a breast aug.  If your dont already have any boobs, they can look really fake.  But thats why they have different shape implants heh!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 20, 2007)

Do you think that it's just a result of the dress/bra, though? I don't know why you would want that shape, but I've seen natural breasts pushed up oddly.


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 20, 2007)

ooh, those are bad...but aren't stretch marks signs of natural boobs?


----------



## kimmy (Jan 21, 2007)

Kate Beckinsale is so gorgeous i can't hold bad implants against her haha. Victoria Beckham however...has seemed to kind of be a...trainwreck lately, with the bad implants and severe addiction to the tanning bed.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_ooh, those are bad...but aren't stretch marks signs of natural boobs?_

 
I don't see why stretch marks cannot happen with implant breasts. They're merely the result of your skin being stretched too fast.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 21, 2007)

That's sad, I think Kate Beckinsale is one of the msot beauitful celebs out there. Those thigns are pretty brutal though.
Posh still wins hands down for the gnarliest plastic ball boobies though!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_ooh, those are bad...but aren't stretch marks signs of natural boobs?_

 
Probably from adolescence or pregnancy, I got some with both.


----------



## redambition (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Yeh thats one of the cons imho of that shape of a breast aug.  If your dont already have any boobs, they can look really fake.  But thats why they have different shape implants heh!_

 
for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's still hit and miss if the person is really thin (or just not endowed with some natural boobiness) though. sometimes it will work out ok, sometimes it won't.


----------



## Jade (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't understand why Paris Hilton would get a hook for a nose when she went for a nosejob. Looks awful.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 24, 2007)

i have boob stretch marks too... but man she is gorgeous... have any of you seen that movie she was in with claire danes? i forgot what its called but man she was homely... shes gone thru a transformation!


----------



## lemurian (Jan 25, 2007)

I enjoy gawking at bad boob jobs as much as the next person, but I feel SO awful for these girls who obviously had self-esteem issues that led them to getting implants, and now we're ripping them apart BECAUSE of their implants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for the stretch marks, I suspect that she got them as a result of puberty/pregnancy, and the implants put in after the fact just accentuated them.  I've seen lots of girls with HUGE implants and no stretch marks.  But I've got natural B cups and stretch marks galore   Stupid genetics!


----------



## JessieC (Jan 25, 2007)

Queen of Disaster,

The movie you are referring to is called Brokedown Palace. I love it too...


----------



## Raerae (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 

 
_As for the stretch marks, I suspect that she got them as a result of puberty/pregnancy, and the implants put in after the fact just accentuated them.  I've seen lots of girls with HUGE implants and no stretch marks.  But I've got natural B cups and stretch marks galore   Stupid genetics!_

 
Yeh... Really just depends on your skin, how fast you grew, and how much you had b4 the surgery.


----------



## Katja (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_



_

 
*Whoa, 'Scary' Spice! *


----------



## flowerhead (Jan 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katja* 

 
_*Whoa, 'Scary' Spice! *_

 
She's a vile creature.


----------



## little teaser (Jan 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lemurian* 

 
_I enjoy gawking at bad boob jobs as much as the next person, but I feel SO awful for these girls who obviously had self-esteem issues that led them to getting implants, and now we're ripping them apart BECAUSE of their implants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As for the stretch marks, I suspect that she got them as a result of puberty/pregnancy, and the implants put in after the fact just accentuated them. I've seen lots of girls with HUGE implants and no stretch marks. But I've got natural B cups and stretch marks galore  Stupid genetics!_

 
if a person has stretch marks from puberty/pregnancy and gets implants later, the implants stretch and smooth the skin out enough to smooth the marks and makes them less noticable, unless of course you get a big big implant with massive stretching you may get more stretch marks but thats normaly not the case, i guess it would depend on the persons skin


----------



## JULIA (Feb 3, 2007)

AHDFUSDHISUdhfijdsfv
This is disturbing. I...I honestly don't understand why people do this to themselves. It blows my mind.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 3, 2007)

It gets some of these people attention, like the guy who's slowly transforming himself to look like a lizard


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 

 
_





AHDFUSDHISUdhfijdsfv
This is disturbing. I...I honestly don't understand why people do this to themselves. It blows my mind._

 
Hey I love Amanda Lepore! She is the only transsexual in the world really who has found mainstream success. She is completely plastic and beautiful, and I've met her and she is lovely.


----------



## little teaser (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 

 
_





AHDFUSDHISUdhfijdsfv
This is disturbing. I...I honestly don't understand why people do this to themselves. It blows my mind._

 
lol... that is very disturbing..wtf


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_Hey I love Amanda Lepore! She is the only transsexual in the world really who has found mainstream success. She is completely plastic and beautiful, and I've met her and she is lovely._

 
She's probably not the _only_ transsexual to have found mainstream success.  A search of the BBC website throws up the following stories;


Bagger happy to be trailblazer - Mianne Bagger - international golfer 
Sex change gynaecologist returns - Dr. Celia Macleod - consultant gynaecologist 
Jan  Morris - renowned journalist and writer 
Nadia triumphs in Big Brother 5 - who can forget Nadia? 
These have all achieved success in their own way without resorting to extreme facial plastic surgery.  I do wonder whether Ms. Lepore is only famous because of her facial modifications.


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 

 
_She's probably not the only transsexual to have found mainstream success.  A search of the BBC website throws up the following stories;


Bagger happy to be trailblazer - Mianne Bagger - international golfer 
Sex change gynaecologist returns - Dr. Celia Macleod - consultant gynaecologist 
Jan  Morris - renowned journalist and writer 
Nadia triumphs in Big Brother 5 - who can forget Nadia? 
These have all achieved success in their own way without resorting to extreme facial plastic surgery.  I do wonder whether Ms. Lepore is only famous because of her facial modifications._

 
I loved Nadia too! She showered with her heels on


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *flowerhead* 

 
_I loved Nadia too! She showered with her heels on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL!  _and_ she got away without breaking an ankle.  I'd never shower in my heels - a waste of a good pair of heels.  If they're leather they're never the same again.  At least Nadia's breast implants (which she was keen to show everyone) looked far better than many of the celebs on this thread.


----------



## dollbabybex (Feb 6, 2007)

i have breast implants and theyre amazing and really natural

(but i can hoist them up and make them look 'plastic' if i really wanna on a night out!

i dont understand how a mere mortal like me can get a great boobjob and celebrities get such awful ones??

also after all the pain i endured...not being able to lift my arms for weeks, being physically sick, etc... i cant beleiev celebs have them taken out and out back in so often!!

oh and the gap in between some boobjobs is cos when you have them under the muscle...the middle plate of the chest muscles is connected ... so some peoples stops the implants settling 'together'... its quite common...but luckily it didnt happen to me!


----------



## Tyester (Feb 12, 2007)

They look fine to me.  

If they really are that bad, she certainly makes up for it in other ways.


----------



## thestarsfall (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_It gets some of these people attention, like the guy who's slowly transforming himself to look like a lizard_

 
Ya mean Erik Sprague?

http://www.bmezine.com/news/lizardman-all.html


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_Ya mean Erik Sprague?

http://www.bmezine.com/news/lizardman-all.html_

 
That's just....I don't even know what to say about that?  Why would you deform your tongue, weaken your teeth and well..turn into a lizard?  I mean, how do you go shopping for groceries or go to the bank?  I guess it's just that I have never felt the need for that much attention.  I just feel sorry for the guy.

But back to breasts, Victoria Beckham looks like she is smuggling oranges.  Those look rock hard and not good.  I am trying to remember, did she have those when she first came on the scene?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_Ya mean Erik Sprague?

http://www.bmezine.com/news/lizardman-all.html_

 
Yes, that's who I meant.

 Quote:

  i dont understand how a mere mortal like me can get a great boobjob and celebrities get such awful ones??

also after all the pain i endured...not being able to lift my arms for weeks, being physically sick, etc... i cant beleiev celebs have them taken out and out back in so often!!  
 
Part of me thinks they don't take care of themselves afterwards, which is what causes some of the issues. I don't know much about breast implants, but don't you have to do some sort of care after the surgery?


----------



## thestarsfall (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_That's just....I don't even know what to say about that?  Why would you deform your tongue, weaken your teeth and well..turn into a lizard?  I mean, how do you go shopping for groceries or go to the bank?  I guess it's just that I have never felt the need for that much attention.  I just feel sorry for the guy.

But back to breasts, Victoria Beckham looks like she is smuggling oranges.  Those look rock hard and not good.  I am trying to remember, did she have those when she first came on the scene?_

 
I like him...he is funny and doesn't care what ppl think.  People everywhere do weird things to themselves which make them happy and in the end that is it...Sometimes it crosses the point and become addictive or because there is something mentally wrong (like BDD or something) but a lot of the time they are doing it just to be happy.
As is the reason for my 9 piercings, at least 4 more planned piercings, and many planned tats.

And no, she did not have them when she first came onto the scene as a spice girl. The "little gucci dress" wouldnt have fit her then  haha


----------



## kaliraksha (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_Ya mean Erik Sprague?

http://www.bmezine.com/news/lizardman-all.html_

 
Oh I've met him at Ozzfest before! yay me!


----------



## Raerae (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_But back to breasts, Victoria Beckham looks like she is smuggling oranges.  Those look rock hard and not good.  I am trying to remember, did she have those when she first came on the scene?_

 
I think thats just the shape of implant that she got...  They have the teardrop and the round implants.  The round implants give you the ginormous clevage when your wearing a bathing sut, bra, tube top etc.

The fact she's uber skinny just makes it more apparent, since she has no fat to smooth out the edges of the implant, so it's really obvious where the implant starts/stops.

I wanna get my boobs done at some point, I'm a member of the IBTC, and would like to hand in my membership card some day =p  But I'm still doing research on surgeon's that are good with giving boob jobs to girls with tiny boobies.  I dont wanna look like I have 2 1/2 cantalope's stuffed in my top AKA Victoria.

Hers look good compared to some girls that I've seen though.  Considering the size she was b4, and where she is at now.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thestarsfall* 

 
_I like him...he is funny and doesn't care what ppl think.  People everywhere do weird things to themselves which make them happy and in the end that is it...Sometimes it crosses the point and become addictive or because there is something mentally wrong (like BDD or something) but a lot of the time they are doing it just to be happy...._

 
I agree, people should do whatever makes them happy.  I have a couple of piercings, as well. It's just that when I see someone who is seemingly doing everything he can to not be himself, it just seems a little sad.  

Then again, I look at transvestites, who are looking very different than the way they were born and I don't feel sad for them.  I feel happy that they are finally who they want to be.  So I dunno.  I guess maybe that is a double-standard on my part, huh? Perhaps it's the fact that the lizard guy seems to be craving attention, whereas a transvestite just wants to be normal.  Ah, then we are into the question of what is "normal".  Crap, now I'm rambling.  I could go on and on.  I'll shut up now. 

Let's talk about boobs some more.


----------



## HotLady1970 (Feb 18, 2007)

I rather have ugly breasts than an ugly face!


----------

